# + for EVF



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2018)

I do not remember if it was this forum, where someone asked about the EVF.
Well I discovered another plus for the EVF.

I was shooting tennis, and the sunlight was so strong that I could not view the images on the back screen.  No amount of shading was enough to do much good.
The images were a bit under exposed, but I could not tell, as the background was dark.  All that I could see was there were no blinking highlights on the subject.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2018)

You shouldn't adjust the EV to make viewing them easier to see in bright light.  You should adjust the screen brightness.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2018)

480sparky said:


> You shouldn't adjust the EV to make viewing them easier to see in bright light.  You should adjust the screen brightness.



I was shooting my D7200, so no EVF.
I probably should have raised the back screen brightness.  I don't know how much that would have helped, I will just have to experiment and see.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2018)

ac12 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't adjust the EV to make viewing them easier to see in bright light.  You should adjust the screen brightness.
> ...



Then your original post makes no sense.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2018)

480sparky said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



The optical viewfinder on the D7200 was fine.
But when I tried to check the exposure of the image that I shot, on the back screen, the bright sun level washed out the screen, making it difficult to see anything.
An EVF would let me look at the image in the EVF, so I would not have to use the back screen to check exposure.  Actually the EVF would have shown me that I was under exposed, before I pressed the shutter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 7, 2018)

My bad.  I was thinking "EVF" meant you were using an adjustment in exposure in order to see the image after you took it.


----------



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2018)

In looking at my OP, I realize it wasn't very clear


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2018)

When shooting in intensely bright sunlight, the Hoodman brand "chimney" caps are pretty handy...I have a couple for older d-slr models that I used to use.

These days they have more products than they used to.

HoodLoupes


----------



## ac12 (Sep 7, 2018)

Derrel said:


> When shooting in intensely bright sunlight, the Hoodman brand "chimney" caps are pretty handy...I have a couple for older d-slr models that I used to use.
> 
> These days they have more products than they used to.
> 
> HoodLoupes



That would solve the problem.
And that pix of one on a retractable belt holder is a neat idea to have it always available.

Can you see edge to edge on the back screen, or it is just the center?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2018)

The Hoodman loupes that I bought were for the Nikon D1h and the D2x, which had pretty small screens, not like today's 3.2-inch monster-sized LCD screens...on the older Hoodman loupes, you could see pretty much the entire screen area. I am assuming that, with today's 3- and 3.2-inch sized rear screens, that they've incorporated some type of lens system that allows a pretty good field of view. It has been a decade since I actively used the Hoodman system, and the prices are substantially higher now, and I am assuming that the systems are even better. They've evolved quite a bit, from what I can see when perusing their website; they now have Hoodman Loupes to be used as EVF accessories for shooting video, etc..


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 25, 2018)

Shouldnt be hard to make a foldable sunlight protection screen for the backside monitor so one could see it even in sunlight. Personally I rarely had that problem though.

I dont really get why this thread is about EVF because the monitor of a mirrorless will have the exact same issue.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

Solarflare said:


> Shouldnt be hard to make a foldable sunlight protection screen for the backside monitor so one could see it even in sunlight. Personally I rarely had that problem though.
> 
> I dont really get why this thread is about EVF because the monitor of a mirrorless will have the exact same issue.




EVF not the back LCD.


----------

